# Servos appropriate for this?? First adventure into Servos.



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

You could try using a basic stamp module "http://www.parallax.com" (BASIC Stamp Activity Kit - Serial + USB (Text v2.2) is about $30), I have 2 props that use them for the automation. They have a educational kit that comes with a book of basic how to's and if I remember right servo control was in there. Once it's programed you no longer need a pc. Oh and you can use PIR sensor with it for activation.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

If all you want them to do is basically turn one direction or another, you can go even simpler with a simple PWM circuit to control the servo. No PC needed at all. If you need to full control, though, then a PIC or something like that would be needed. But the servo itself should be strong enough for a small plant head mouth.


----------

